# DEC 63 coppertone deluxe



## kasper (May 9, 2020)

Just wanted to share some pics of my current restoration. She was a little rough when I got her but now shes starting to look beautiful. Coppertone december 63 deluxe, was a complete bike when I got it everything original except the tires but even the tubes were original schwinn approved. Working on the sissybar and the 36 spoke rear wheel ATM, but will post more pics when I get further along.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2020)

Nice.......  

I'm curious what the date stamp on the fork is. You have a shot of the inside of the left fork leg above the axle slot?


----------



## kasper (May 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Nice.......
> 
> I'm curious what the date stamp on the fork is. You have a shot of the inside of the left fork leg above the axle slot?


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2020)

kasper said:


> View attachment 1190820




Wow, a numbers matching Deluxe! Thanks. 

  Most all of my bikes have a month or so later dated fork.


----------



## kasper (May 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Wow, a numbers matching Deluxe! Thanks. View attachment 1190821  Most all of my bikes have a month or so later dated fork.



Yes sir crank is dated 63, bars have nurling with no stamps, correct seat, 64 sissybar, 64 pedals, extra heavy chrome fenders, gooseneck just says max height no date. Seems to be legit.


----------



## butnut (May 21, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## buck sova (May 24, 2020)

Nice original, great find


----------



## keithsbikes (Jun 8, 2020)

kasper said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of my current restoration. She was a little rough when I got her but now shes starting to look beautiful. Coppertone december 63 deluxe, was a complete bike when I got it everything original except the tires but even the tubes were original schwinn approved. Working on the sissybar and the 36 spoke rear wheel ATM, but will post more pics when I get further along.View attachment 1190750
> 
> View attachment 1190751
> 
> ...



Was watching this in auction. An amazing bike. A rare find!


----------

